# Stay away!!!!!!



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

DO NOT, I repeat, DO NOT!!!!! Purchase any headlights from Korean Auto Imports Altho they may look awesome, they WILL NOT fit American Cruze's. I am saving you the headache and the stress. I bought these headlights a month ago, just received them last week, took the front bumper off, took the headlight off, and bolted the new one up, went to hook it in and the plug was twice as big. Their customer service BLOWS. You have one girl in Colorado doing(who is very nice) HOWEVER, she emails Korea and you MAY get an answer to your question in a few days......
:angry:


GARRHHHHHHHHHH:signs015:


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

its korean...you expected more?


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

tehcor said:


> its korean...you expected more?






















...I'm not actually offended, I just really like that gif.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

LOL no racism intended. just saying..


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Its all fckin Korean, Jap, or Chinaman, what do you want!?!?!?!?


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Its all fckin Korean, Jap, or Chinaman, what do you want!?!?!?!?












Bwahahaha!! I love the Internet. 





Seriously though, thanks for the heads up about the lights, man. Hope you get it resolved soon!


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

lmao...that is some funny stuff! I think that this is a good post though because I know there a lot of people who purchase from Korean aftermarket base for our car.

When in doubt do what I do.....buy from ISM or TTR.  If they don't got it then I won't buy it yet...lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

same here with my bumper i ordered off them lol......boy oh boy 
was just about to order some headlights off them too...
THANK YOU!!! hahah


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Lucy, YOU, M'Lady, are my hero. =]


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...as my Dad used to say: _"...Me, *racist*? No way, not me! I hate *everybody* equally..."_


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...as my Dad used to say: _"...Me, *racist*? No way, not me! I hate *everybody* equally..."_


This!!!!

But, really. Those lights are badas* Im disapointed, but I just got the ebay projectors instead :/


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Kaimumma said:


> lmao...that is some funny stuff! I think that this is a good post though because I know there a lot of people who purchase from Korean aftermarket base for our car.
> 
> When in doubt do what I do.....buy from ISM or TTR.  If they don't got it then I won't buy it yet...lol


Very true, so far the only 2 vendors are Insane and us... We will carry all the "good" items. With no B.S.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm just glad everyone has been warned ahead of time!!! My next move is to paypal report them if they don't reimburse my funds AND shipping back to them. Why should I have to eat the fees to ship back **** they said would fit my car!!!!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

TTR OR ism.....do you guys think youll ever carry these type of items? you guys are the only supporting vendors i will trust from now on


----------



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

Buy Cruze hid headlight, cruze audi A8 HID assembly, cruze v2 LED headlamp, 2011 HOT Thing!!!CRUZE Audi A8 Style HID xenon LED v2 headlight/headlamp Assembly teardrops eye+angel eyes halo at Aliexpress.com
Look at this Audi style headlight for Cruze
Below that it is clrealy given that "*American custumer must DIY the connector!!!Please think it carefully before purchase."

So its just the connector!
*


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Lucy, YOU, M'Lady, are my hero. =]


:sigh:


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...as my Dad used to say: _"...Me, *racist*? No way, not me! I hate *everybody* equally..."_


Or more specifically: "I don't hate you because you're not LIKE me... I hate you because you're not ME!"

Mike


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

Retrofit? Get creative with them lol may sound dumb but that's what tuning is all about in some respect. I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for anything from them. Just my 2 cents


92 prelude siR, jdm h22a, all jdm as fük!


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> TTR OR ism.....do you guys think youll ever carry these type of items? you guys are the only supporting vendors i will trust from now on


If one of us does not carry it, there is most likely a reason why. Neither company carrys junk. We carry the best products available and we steer away from offers to sell junk.

More products will come and we will pick through them and only offer the "good ones"


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

It is because they use 220v over there in Europe


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Its all fckin Korean, Jap, or Chinaman, what do you want!?!?!?!?


Send them to us and We will send you New assembled headlights, that FIT


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm no vendor but I would be willing to do retrofits for people, as I'm sure there are a few others here who could do the same. Parts I use are from theretrofitsource. Customer service is top notch and products are bar none!


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

Farmer Fran said:


> It is because they use 220v over there in Europe


It seems you didn't quite think this one through :question:


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

thevoid said:


> It seems you didn't quite think this one through :question:


:goodjob: 220v is used for houses...has nothing to do with cars


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

thevoid said:


> It seems you didn't quite think this one through :question:





A&J Cruzin said:


> :goodjob: 220v is used for houses...has nothing to do with cars


Fail joke failed


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Farmer Fran said:


> Fail joke failed


I laughed...


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

siskue2005 said:


> Buy Cruze hid headlight, cruze audi A8 HID assembly, cruze v2 LED headlamp, 2011 HOT Thing!!!CRUZE Audi A8 Style HID xenon LED v2 headlight/headlamp Assembly teardrops eye+angel eyes halo at Aliexpress.com
> Look at this Audi style headlight for Cruze
> Below that it is clrealy given that "*American custumer must DIY the connector!!!Please think it carefully before purchase."
> 
> ...



FYI: These are the same ones I bought from them


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Hemank has a great deal on cotton air filters. Only 90.00 US shippped. Oh wait you have to win a contest first, then get screwed.


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

And they have a disclaimer right there at the bottom about the connector.

So instead of refunding, let's figure out how to make them work.  I like these headlights. Considering buying them. I'm sure it's not too difficult. Can you post pics of the connectors on each headlight (new and old), as well as the ones on the car?


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Gritts said:


> Hemank has a great deal on cotton air filters. Only 90.00 US shippped. Oh wait you have to win a contest first, then get screwed.


:dazed052: ahahahahahah you did not just go there... oh yes you did.. oh yes you did.. ahahaha :th_SmlyROFL: Holy crap, I sure am glad I keep up with these threads. I seriously can't stop laughing!


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Mofolicious said:


> And they have a disclaimer right there at the bottom about the connector.
> 
> So instead of refunding, let's figure out how to make them work.  I like these headlights. Considering buying them. I'm sure it's not too difficult. Can you post pics of the connectors on each headlight (new and old), as well as the ones on the car?


I sent them back. If you have a Cruze take your own f'ing picture of the connectors and figure it out yourself!!! I didn't just drop $550 so I can have headlights that don't have the correct connectors for the car it was made to go on. :facepalm:


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

lol simmer down. It's probably pretty easy to wire them up to work. Yes, it's in Engrish, but their site says right there, that American customers are going to have to modify the lights. You're pissed off at them because you didn't do enough leg work.

Instead of posting for us to stay away, how about a (redundant) warning that the connectors don't work, comment on build quality, fitment and the like, and don't get all pissy when some of us ask for pics or try to help your dumb ass.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

lol, same here bro same here!!!




Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> :dazed052: ahahahahahah you did not just go there... oh yes you did.. oh yes you did.. ahahaha :th_SmlyROFL: Holy crap, I sure am glad I keep up with these threads. I seriously can't stop laughing!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

take pics of the connectors that they have supplied you. You might just have to cut off the connectors from your stock headlights and re-connect them to the "new" headlights. Does the actual light fit in the body? is it just the connector that doesnt fit cause that can easily be fixed!????

Thanks,




FieroItaliano85 said:


> I sent them back. If you have a Cruze take your own f'ing picture of the connectors and figure it out yourself!!! I didn't just drop $550 so I can have headlights that don't have the correct connectors for the car it was made to go on. :facepalm:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

calm down, bro. Were just trying to help. i know how you feel i bought a $800 bodykit including shipping from them and i stilll needa pay for modifications. The lights couldve been easily fixed.....all you needed to do is swap out the connectors.. sad you shipped them back.. But dont say it was there fault, the site clearly states you needed to make modifications for them. lol




FieroItaliano85 said:


> I sent them back. If you have a Cruze take your own f'ing picture of the connectors and figure it out yourself!!! I didn't just drop $550 so I can have headlights that don't have the correct connectors for the car it was made to go on. :facepalm:


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Mofolicious said:


> lol simmer down. It's probably pretty easy to wire them up to work. Yes, it's in Engrish, but their site says right there, that American customers are going to have to modify the lights. You're pissed off at them because you didn't do enough leg work.
> 
> Instead of posting for us to stay away, how about a (redundant) warning that the connectors don't work, comment on build quality, fitment and the like, and don't get all pissy when some of us ask for pics or try to help your dumb ass.


First off, I am not a dumbass. Second, when I buy something for $550 for my car, it better fcuking fit. Why should I have to figure out how to re-wire something that is plug and play? You sir are the dumbass.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> take pics of the connectors that they have supplied you. You might just have to cut off the connectors from your stock headlights and re-connect them to the "new" headlights. Does the actual light fit in the body? is it just the connector that doesnt fit cause that can easily be fixed!????
> 
> Thanks,


That wouldnt work anyway, because the wires are twice the size as stock ones. Now the second issue is the parking light connecter as well that isn't even remotely the same size. More than just the actual headlight connector


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Fiero, why are you always so angry buddy???
You're constantly eager to snap someones neck dude, calm down...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, chill with the roidrage, Jersey Shore...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Fiero, why are you always so angry buddy???
> You're constantly eager to snap someones neck dude, calm down...


Well, according to his handle, he is Italian and from Chicago...:cussing:
Perhaps it is a good thing the vendor is not from there.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

FieroItaliano, im sure if you brought it to a local shop they would have done something for you. Im sure it was a cheap fix for them to re-wire matching connectors. But I understand how you feel, spending all that money.....They did warn you though bro lol.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> FieroItaliano, im sure if you brought it to a local shop they would have done something for you. Im sure it was a cheap fix for them to re-wire matching connectors. But I understand how you feel, spending all that money.....They did warn you though bro lol.


They weren't the same connector!!!!!!! They didn't warn me good enough. Doesn't matter, they will refund me this week. That's the last time I warn you guys about any problems since some off you want to be jagoff's about a problem I had.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> They weren't the same connector!!!!!!! They didn't warn me good enough. Doesn't matter, they will refund me this week. That's the last time I warn you guys about any problems since some off you want to be jagoff's about a problem I had.


Lol... another example. Has to be roid rage... has to.


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

Actually, we attempted to help you out, but you were a douche bag about it.


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

Didn't warn me good enough. :lol:


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

I just had the tail lights from korean auto installed and I'll be honest, the electrical was a nightmare. The plugs were useless, but the fitment more than made up for it. I did however see that wiring was required for american models.. so for me to blame them would have been wrong. All in all if a product fits and it's something you really want that's not available here, there's always someone out there that can make it work for you. I understand your pissed about the connector. So was I. But there WAS a disclaimer so the company is not at fault.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

thank you andy!!! thats all i tried telling him lol.......theres always a way to fix a problem!!!





Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> I just had the tail lights from korean auto installed and I'll be honest, the electrical was a nightmare. The plugs were useless, but the fitment more than made up for it. I did however see that wiring was required for american models.. so for me to blame them would have been wrong. All in all if a product fits and it's something you really want that's not available here, there's always someone out there that can make it work for you. I understand your pissed about the connector. So was I. But there WAS a disclaimer so the company is not at fault.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Andy, what did you do for the connectors to match the American models? im thinking of buying headlights and taillights from them soon!! 

Cheers, bro.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> thank you andy!!! thats all i tried telling him lol.......theres always a way to fix a problem!!!


The whole thing in a nutshell is you shouldn't have to modify $550 headlights to fit your car that are made for your car.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> The whole thing in a nutshell is you shouldn't have to modify $550 headlights to fit your car that are made for your car.


They're NOT made for your car. They're made for the Asian version... it even says on their website something about American specs needing to modify the connectors...............

Thread closed. This has gone on way too long


----------

